# Has anybody else had af whilst on synarel/progynova pre FET transfer?



## Joan71 (Jul 16, 2011)

Just wondering if anybody else has had a full blown period whilst on synarel and progynova awaiting FET transfer? I had a scan on Monday pre-bleed and my lining had only reached 4.7cm after 12 days on progynova (have had this problem before so no great surprise there), so was put on a larger dose plus estrogen patches and pessaries, but my period then started yesterday! I'm going back to the clinic today to try and work out what is going on. Presumably my lining will have got even thinner! Has anyone experienced this? I'm beginning to feel like a complete freak as my body never seems to do the normal thing regarding anything ivf!!


----------

